# All I Want for Christmahanakwanzaa 2012 Is...



## presstoblend (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey luvs!!! I'm sitting here poring over beauty sites and catalogs compiling my Christmas list and was wondering what 's on everyone's gift list this year. At the top of my list is a Huetiful Hair Steamer and a Clarisonic Plus. What about you?


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 1, 2012)

Excellent question!  I have no idea what I want yet.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 1, 2012)

A juicer, health and beauty benefits!


----------



## nuclearteeth (Nov 1, 2012)

presstoblend said:


> Hey luvs!!! I'm sitting here poring over beauty sites and catalogs compiling my Christmas list and was wondering what 's on everyone's gift list this year. At the top of my list is a *Huetiful Hair Steamer* and a Clarisonic Plus. What about you?


  	That's top of my list this year! My hair used to go crazy around this time of year when it was relaxed, so now that it's fully natural I'm almost afraid to see what will happen.

  	I want a GameStop gift card and free reign at B&BW during one of their 2 for $20 3-wick candle sales. It's ridiculous how much time I spend in there poring over _candles_.


----------



## presstoblend (Nov 1, 2012)

MAChostage said:


> Excellent question!  I have no idea what I want yet.


	I know exactly what you mean! There's so much out there I can't make u my mind but I do know I want those 1st two things I listed. Everything else behind that is just icing on the cake!


----------



## glammy girl (Nov 1, 2012)

I've been neglecting my hair lately in favour of makeup lol so I definately want a few GHD brushes and products and also Morrocan Oil products...


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 1, 2012)

All I want is my 2 front teeth (hehehe) and 2 Classic Coach bags:

  	The Field Bag and The Classic Duffle - not the Legacy one.

  	I also want the 4th gen ipad or ipad mini.

  	An iphone 5 would be nice but that's pushing it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 1, 2012)

I'll take
  	Steamer
  	Clarisonic
  	Good Flat iron
  	Juicer
  	I need a new microwave

  	(ok I haven't thought about, who cares that I stole from your list)  #hmph! LOL


----------



## presstoblend (Nov 1, 2012)

nuclearteeth said:


> That's top of my list this year! My hair used to go crazy around this time of year when it was relaxed, so now that it's fully natural I'm almost afraid to see what will happen.


  	Nuclearteeth all I have to say is...Like minds!!! I've been natural for 13 months and I've been wanting one for awhile. I  have read reviews and everyone loves it and raves about how soft and hydrated their hair is.


----------



## presstoblend (Nov 1, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> I've been neglecting my hair lately in favour of makeup lol so I definately want a few GHD brushes and products and also Morrocan Oil products...


	Glammy Girl speaking of Morrocan Oil have you tried Garnier's Moroccan Oil yet?


----------



## presstoblend (Nov 1, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> All I want is my 2 front teeth (hehehe) and 2 Classic Coach bags:


  	No beauty items for you?


----------



## presstoblend (Nov 1, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> I'll take
> Steamer
> Clarisonic
> Good Flat iron
> ...


	Lol! Prettypackages it is quite alright! Everyone needs a clarisonic in their life!


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 1, 2012)

presstoblend said:


> No beauty items for you?


  	NAW - Got more beauty stuff than u can shake a stick at.

  	I want some Coach and Apple products!


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 1, 2012)

Just health and happiness. And more communication between people !


----------



## Shantastic (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm still undecided. I really just want to spent tome with the hubby.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 1, 2012)

Louis Vuitton Insolite in either Kusama Red or Monogram; I'm not picky


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 1, 2012)

I need to narrow my list down to the realm of being realistically feasible. I'm going to have to put some thought into it.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 1, 2012)

presstoblend said:


> Nuclearteeth all I have to say is...Like minds!!! I've been natural for 13 months and I've been wanting one for awhile. I  have read reviews and everyone loves it and raves about how soft and hydrated their hair is.


	I've been natural for 12 years now, I think. Lol, long before it became a journey or movement. It wasn't anything groundbreaking. Relaxers were just damaging my hair at the time and I got tired and frustrated with the whole process, so I just stopped getting them. I guess I unknowingly transitioned. There was no info back then like there is now. I love YouTube. Even though I've been natural for years, I didn't really know what I was doing with my hair until only a couple of years ago. Ironically, I kept my daughter's hair natural since birth.

  	I thought about getting the Huetiful Hair Steamer, but I honestly think it will end up as a gadget I won't really use. I'm also very lazy with my hair. I don't like a bunch of extra steps or a fussy process. I've had my eye on this super fast hair dryer for quite some time now. It's costs a lot more than the steamer, but it's more multipurpose. I want it for when I roller set/twist/style my hair, and I will also use it for deep conditioning.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 1, 2012)

presstoblend said:


> Glammy Girl speaking of Morrocan Oil have you tried Garnier's Moroccan Oil yet?


	I've developed my own oil concoction for hair and skin. I've recently added Moroccan oil to the mix. I like my oils to be as 100% pure and unrefined as possible. I've tried Zinn Moroccan Argan Oil that I picked up from Ulta. I'm also going to try another brand of Moroccan oil to compare and see which one I like best. I can't remember the other one at the moment. I do like the Zinn one so far.


----------



## glammy girl (Nov 2, 2012)

presstoblend said:


> Glammy Girl speaking of Morrocan Oil have you tried Garnier's Moroccan Oil yet?


 Nope I haven't, is it any good?  If it is, I'll be happy to give it a try...


----------



## presstoblend (Nov 2, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I've been natural for 12 years now, I think. Lol, long before it became a journey or movement. It wasn't anything groundbreaking. Relaxers were just damaging my hair at the time and I got tired and frustrated with the whole process, so I just stopped getting them. I guess I unknowingly transitioned. There was no info back then like there is now. I love YouTube. Even though I've been natural for years, I didn't really know what I was doing with my hair until only a couple of years ago. Ironically, I kept my daughter's hair natural since birth.
> I thought about getting the Huetiful Hair Steamer, but I honestly think it will end up as a gadget I won't really use. I'm also very lazy with my hair. I don't like a bunch of extra steps or a fussy process. I've had my eye on this super fast hair dryer for quite some time now. It's costs a lot more than the steamer, but it's more multipurpose. I want it for when I roller set/twist/style my hair, and I will also use it for deep conditioning.


  	CartoonChic I totally get where you're coming from. I never transitioned. I went to the barbershop and told the barber that I wanted to go natural and starting cutting my hair. He bust out laughing and said "You're already natural 'cause there ain't no perm in your hair!!!" Alrighty then...he chopped it off and I've been good to go ever since. Besides, I'd rather spend more time on my face! I'm like you, I don't really have a bunch of steps, it's usually water, oil and out the door. I'll check out the super fast hair dryer but girl I really want that steamer!


----------



## presstoblend (Nov 2, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> Nope I haven't, is it any good?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	The jury is still out on it. I've been using it for a week on dry hair. I haven't tried it as an after or pre-poo treatment which I'll probably do this weekend. For the most part it does hydrate there's just something about the feel of it that I can't wrap my brain around yet. I was planning on blogging a review next week so I'll keep ypu posted!


----------



## presstoblend (Nov 2, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I've developed my own oil concoction for hair and skin. I've recently added Moroccan oil to the mix. I like my oils to be as 100% pure and unrefined as possible. I've tried Zinn Moroccan Argan Oil that I picked up from Ulta. I'm also going to try another brand of Moroccan oil to compare and see which one I like best. I can't remember the other one at the moment. I do like the Zinn one so far.


  	I've tried One 'n Only products and the're pretty good. I've never tried Zinn.


----------



## presstoblend (Nov 2, 2012)

I got the Lush Holiday catalog in the mail a few days ago and I had to laugh. I've been poring over it and circling like crazy the things that I want. It reminds me of when I was a little kid with the Toys R' Us big toy catalog!! Sad...


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 2, 2012)

presstoblend said:


> I got the Lush Holiday catalog in the mail a few days ago and I had to laugh. I've been poring over it and circling like crazy the things that I want. *It reminds me of when I was a little kid with the Toys R' Us big toy catalog!!* Sad...


  	LOL! You brought back some major memories with that one! I always, always, always would circle the Barbie Dream House every single year when I was a kid. Never got it though. I ended up getting it for my daughter.


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 2, 2012)

presstoblend said:


> I got the Lush Holiday catalog in the mail a few days ago and I had to laugh. I've been poring over it and circling like crazy the things that I want. It reminds me of when I was a little kid with the Toys R' Us big toy catalog!! Sad...


  	Circling like a mad woman!

  	She's been talking my ear off about the Lush catalog.

  	PUT IT DOWN AND GET TO WERK!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 2, 2012)

OK, I think I have my list.



 		Hakuhodo Vermilion Brushes 
 

 		MAC gift card - to haul from Taste Temptations and Strength collections 	
 		MAC Brushes 138, 168 and 134 (in that order, lol) 	
 		Chanel eye shadow quads - Lilium and Prelude 	
 		Chanel polishes - Mimosa, Frenzy, Frisson, Paradoxal and Nouvelle Vague (still holding out hope) 	
 		An eggplant/deep purple leather bag 	
 		Anthropologie dress and necklace 	
 		Jeffrey Campbell boots 	
 		Pibbs 514 Kwik Dri Dryer 	
 		A wad of cash to buy all of this stuff!


----------



## presstoblend (Nov 2, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> LOL! You brought back some major memories with that one! I always, always, always would circle the Barbie Dream House every single year when I was a kid. Never got it though. I ended up getting it for my daughter.


 
	ahhhh...the beloved Barbie Dream House. We got one and our brother used it for GI Joe platoon headquarters!


----------



## presstoblend (Nov 2, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> OK, I think I have my list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I love Chanel polishes. I could kick myself for not getting last years hot buy, Peridot. It was gorgeous but sold out everywhere that I went to purchase. I found a Maybelline dupe but it being Maybelline doesn't have the staying power like Chanel. I love Chanel color but not their skincare. Leaves a little to be desired. Girl you should ask for an AMEX gift card because this is some list! I love it !


----------



## MissTT (Nov 2, 2012)

Ha ha, presstoblend, I didn't have any Kens so GI Joe and Mr. T would often be kicking down the door to my Barbie house.

  	CartoonChic, which Anthro dress do you want? I shop there weekly and can watch for sales for you.


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 2, 2012)

presstoblend said:


> ahhhh...the beloved Barbie Dream House. We got one and our brother used it for GI Joe platoon headquarters!


  	Yeah,

  	He used to pluck the heads off of our Barbies if we didn't play fair!

  	Don't forget the TONKA truck.


----------



## presstoblend (Nov 2, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> OK, I think I have my list.
> 
> 
> 
> Hakuhodo Vermilion Brushes


  	I've never heard of this line before. Can you tell me a little about the brushes?


----------



## MissTT (Nov 2, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> Yeah,
> 
> And he used to pluck the heads off of our Barbies and chew on their toes. (I see it now for the fetish it was!)
> 
> Don't forget the *TONKA truck.*


  	My little brother was a Micro Machines fanatic.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 2, 2012)

presstoblend said:


> I love Chanel polishes. I could kick myself for not getting last years hot buy, Peridot. It was gorgeous but sold out everywhere that I went to purchase. I found a Maybelline dupe but it being Maybelline doesn't have the staying power like Chanel. I love Chanel color but not their skincare. Leaves a little to be desired. Girl you should ask for an AMEX gift card because this is some list! I love it !


	Lol, you're right. A gift card would be better. Plus you're in luck if you still want Peridot. They must've relaunched the color or something because you can get it at Chanel.com and other department stores. I got mine from Nordstrom. It's gorgeous!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 2, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Ha ha, presstoblend, I didn't have any Kens so GI Joe and Mr. T would often be kicking down the door to my Barbie house.
> 
> CartoonChic, which Anthro dress do you want? I shop there weekly and can watch for sales for you.


 This one! I've been waiting for it to go on sale. There's another dress I like, but I missed the sale and it already sold out.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 2, 2012)

presstoblend said:


> I've never heard of this line before. Can you tell me a little about the brushes?











  http://www.hakuhodousa.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_3

  	From what I understand, this is the company that used to make MAC brushes and other brands brushes as well. Their brushes are supposed to be beyond soft. They have other great quality brushes, but the S100 Series Vermilion brushes are their top of the line. The ferrules are 24-karat gold plated brass and the brush hair is hand cut. I also read somewhere that the company founder originally made this line of brushes for his wife. I thought that was a very sweet story. You can find videos about them on YouTube.

  	They also have two sets you can get.
  	5 Brush Set: http://www.hakuhodousa.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_9&products_id=241
  	8 Brush Set: http://www.hakuhodousa.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_9&products_id=242


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 2, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I've been natural for 12 years now, I think. Lol, long before it became a journey or movement. It wasn't anything groundbreaking. Relaxers were just damaging my hair at the time and I got tired and frustrated with the whole process, so I just stopped getting them. I guess I unknowingly transitioned. There was no info back then like there is now. I love YouTube. Even though I've been natural for years, I didn't really know what I was doing with my hair until only a couple of years ago. Ironically, I kept my daughter's hair natural since birth.
> I thought about getting the Huetiful Hair Steamer, but I honestly think it will end up as a gadget I won't really use. I'm also very lazy with my hair. I don't like a bunch of extra steps or a fussy process. I've had my eye on this super fast hair dryer for quite some time now. It's costs a lot more than the steamer, but it's more multipurpose. I want it for when I roller set/twist/style my hair, and I will also use it for deep conditioning.


  	Same here, I've been natural since 96.  I transitioned too, but kinda wish I did hte big chop.  I refuse to cut my hair now. I have a big head. LOL  When I started we had naturallycurly, blackhairclub (?),  and then napturality was created.  But like you said, it wasn't a "movement".  I tried to convert sooo many ppl back then, it is funny for me to watch them convert now, and they LOVE it.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 2, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> This one! I've been waiting for it to go on sale. There's another dress I like, but I missed the sale and it already sold out.


  	Let me know what size you need in dress #2 via PM and I'll see if I can locate it for you. It was popular when it got marked down though so it may be a challenge. Are you familiar with chasing down Anthro sale items? LOL. I do it pretty much every week. They do inventory every Sunday so Monday will give us a good chance to get it. I was in love with dress #1 when it came out, but you should read the reviews. The fabric is thin to the point where it's a bit see-through and pills. I believe the pattern placement isn't the same as the photograph. That said if I saw it on 2nd cut I'd probably go for it. I've also seen it on eBay cheaper so you may want to go that route.

  	I was natural for 3-5 years (can't recall), but I didn't do a chop. I just wore wigs the whole time. When I finally got a relaxer again my hair was bra strap length and beautiful. I wish it was like that now. I ended up having my hair fall out up to my ears in some places due to a medication and relaxer interaction so then I finally did a chop. Now my hair is shoulder length, healthy, thicker and relaxed.

  	Ok, back to topic. I know my family would never buy me the wallet I wanted above. So sad. I would LOVE to have my car detailed. It's filthy lol.


----------



## kimbunney (Nov 2, 2012)

1. iMAC desktop!
  	2. Sephora or MAC giftcard
  	3. A new car would be nice considering my baby is old!

  	That's really it because everything else I want I can get for myself like I'm treating myself to an new iPad and camera for Christmas. I'll probably get the giftcards but I doubt anything else lol. I was telling my dad about a macbook and he was I guess thats what you want for Christmas huh, but I don't know if he'll get it for sure. It would be lovely to have a new car but I must be dreaming if I think I'm getting another car! A girl can dream.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Nov 2, 2012)

hmmm...

  	~Clarisonic
  	~Michael Kors gunmetal grey handbag
  	~New Cell phone
  	~MAC/Sephora gift card
  	~comfy sleepers
  	~Eloquii gift card


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 2, 2012)

presstoblend said:


> I got the Lush Holiday catalog in the mail a few days ago and I had to laugh. I've been poring over it and circling like crazy the things that I want. It reminds me of when I was a little kid with the Toys R' Us big toy catalog!! Sad...


  	What about the JcPenny Holiday catalog.  LOL  that was bible!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 2, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Let me know what size you need in dress #2 via PM and I'll see if I can locate it for you. It was popular when it got marked down though so it may be a challenge. Are you familiar with chasing down Anthro sale items? LOL. I do it pretty much every week. They do inventory every Sunday so Monday will give us a good chance to get it. I was in love with dress #1 when it came out, but you should read the reviews. The fabric is thin to the point where it's a bit see-through and pills. I believe the pattern placement isn't the same as the photograph. That said if I saw it on 2nd cut I'd probably go for it. I've also seen it on eBay cheaper so you may want to go that route.
> 
> I was natural for 3-5 years (can't recall), but I didn't do a chop. I just wore wigs the whole time. When I finally got a relaxer again my hair was bra strap length and beautiful. I wish it was like that now. I ended up having my hair fall out up to my ears in some places due to a medication and relaxer interaction so then I finally did a chop. Now my hair is shoulder length, healthy, thicker and relaxed.
> 
> Ok, back to topic. I know my family would never buy me the wallet I wanted above. So sad. I would LOVE to have my car detailed. It's filthy lol.


	I'll PM you! I think it may still be in a few stores. I was going to call to find out. I should've gotten it wen they had that 20% off promotion, but I think I was buying something else. Probably makeup. I read those reviews for dress #1, but still wanted to try it for myself. I figure I would just return it if it's too bad to deal with.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 2, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> What about the JcPenny Holiday catalog.  LOL  that was bible!


	Same thing. Went straight to the Barbie Dream House. The JC Penny one was always nicer and bigger than the Toys R Us one.


----------



## Tanjola (Nov 2, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I've been natural for 12 years now, I think. Lol, long before it became a journey or movement. It wasn't anything groundbreaking. Relaxers were just damaging my hair at the time and I got tired and frustrated with the whole process, so I just stopped getting them. I guess I unknowingly transitioned. There was no info back then like there is now. I love YouTube. Even though I've been natural for years, I didn't really know what I was doing with my hair until only a couple of years ago. Ironically, I kept my daughter's hair natural since birth.  I thought about getting the Huetiful Hair Steamer, but I honestly think it will end up as a gadget I won't really use. I'm also very lazy with my hair. I don't like a bunch of extra steps or a fussy process. I've had my eye on this super fast hair dryer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I known what you mean. I BC'd 3 years ago after 5 months of transitioning. As my hair has gotten longer I don't like too many steps in my routine. I bought a heutiful steamer about a year ago and have only used it 3 times. I think it is well worth the money ...I just need to stop being lazy and use it.


----------



## Tanjola (Nov 2, 2012)

I only have 1 item:  A treadmill


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 2, 2012)

$$$ or Mac gift cards lol!! I also want some of the new holiday juicy couture charms ( I want the snow bunny, eggnog. and penguin). um and..... I think that's it I'm going to get an iPad next year with my tax return lol


----------



## presstoblend (Nov 2, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol, you're right. A gift card would be better. Plus you're in luck if you still want Peridot. They must've relaunched the color or something because you can get it at Chanel.com and other department stores. I got mine from Nordstrom. It's gorgeous!


  	OMG!!!! I was out at the mall tonight getting my fix. I was in Nordies but looked at shoes and then went down to the Lush store. How apprpriately named that place is. I was like a lush/junkie in there fiending for bath bombs and such! Geez...I need to have my head examined. I'll stop by Nordies when I get off from work tomorrow. Thanks luvie for that tidbit!


----------



## presstoblend (Nov 2, 2012)

Tanjola said:


> I known what you mean. I BC'd 3 years ago after 5 months of transitioning. As my hair has gotten longer I don't like too many steps in my routine. I bought a heutiful steamer about a year ago and have only used it 3 times. I think it is well worth the money ...I just need to stop being lazy and use it.


  	Tanjola how do you like it? I know it's a guilty pleasure and all but I really do want one.


----------



## presstoblend (Nov 2, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> What about the JcPenny Holiday catalog.  LOL  that was bible!


  	Pretty packages I never saw the JC Penney one! It was Sears and Toys R Us. I feel like there was another place but I'm drawing a blank.


----------



## presstoblend (Nov 2, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> hmmm...
> 
> ~Clarisonic
> ~Michael Kors gunmetal grey handbag
> ...


  	Bobbiedoll03 I'm with you on the Clarisonic!


----------



## presstoblend (Nov 2, 2012)

I went into Nordies this evening and was in my element. There were so many beauty stations set up around the lower level with all the fragrance and beauty gift sets. You know what I felt like? Have you ever gone in an all you can eat buffet and just got a sald? That's how I felt! Although I do want some Viktor and Rolf Flowerbomb! Whew! I'm tired!


----------



## presstoblend (Nov 2, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> $$$ or Mac gift cards lol!! I also want some of the new holiday juicy couture charms ( I want the snow bunny, eggnog. and penguin). um and..... I think that's it I'm going to get an iPad next year with my tax return lol


  	Naughty p gift cards are great, especially for the Mac Store!


----------



## presstoblend (Nov 2, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> http://www.hakuhodousa.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_3
> 
> From what I understand, this is the company that used to make MAC brushes and other brands brushes as well. Their brushes are supposed to be beyond soft. They have other great quality brushes, but the S100 Series Vermilion brushes are their top of the line. The ferrules are 24-karat gold plated brass and the brush hair is hand cut. I also read somewhere that the company founder originally made this line of brushes for his wife. I thought that was a very sweet story. You can find videos about them on YouTube.
> 
> ...


  	Girl you are the business! Thanks for the info. I'm definitely going to check those out


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 2, 2012)

presstoblend said:


> Girl you are the business! Thanks for the info. I'm definitely going to check those out


	No problem! I'll probably have to end up gifting them to myself.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 2, 2012)

For those wanting the Clarisonic, get it! I have the Mia2 and a few different brush heads and love it! It's one gadget I'm not too lazy to use.


----------



## Tanjola (Nov 3, 2012)

presstoblend said:


> Tanjola how do you like it? I know it's a guilty pleasure and all but I really do want one.


  	I really like the steamer. I could tell a difference in my hair the times that I used it. My hair felt softer and stayed moisturized a lot longer when I used it. I think I ill pull it out today and use it!!!


----------



## Tanjola (Nov 3, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> For those wanting the Clarisonic, get it! I have the Mia2 and a few different brush heads and love it! It's one gadget I'm not too lazy to use.


  	I have the original Mia and love it! I was so selfish with my Mia I didn't want  anyone to use it so I bought 2 more for my  husband and my daughter to keep them away from mine. Do you use the different speeds on yours? I'm trying to justify upgrading to the new one....lol.


----------



## Tanjola (Nov 3, 2012)

Tanjola said:


> A treadmill


  	Oh and Muji drawer.


----------



## califabulous (Nov 3, 2012)

Beauty Blender
  	Chanel Holiday lip bag
  	Moroccanoil Ceramic Ionic round brush 
  	Pink Clarisonic
  	New flat iron (GHD)
  	Shopping Spree at the MUFE boutique!

  	nope/not/never gonna happen list:
  	YSL Tribute platform sandal and pumps
  	LV never full (not gonna happen)
  	Balenciaga City Bag (never gonna happen)

  	A beautiful tall dark and handsome man waiting in my penthouse suite overlooking a wonderful skyline


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Nov 3, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> $$$ or Mac gift cards lol!! I also want some of the new holiday juicy couture charms ( I want the snow bunny, eggnog. and penguin). um and..... I think that's it I'm going to get an iPad next year with my tax return lol


 

	That's my plan too lol I always file my taxes right before my bday so I can get myself a bday present!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 3, 2012)

califabulous said:


> Beauty Blender
> Chanel Holiday lip bag
> Moroccanoil Ceramic Ionic round brush
> Pink Clarisonic
> ...


  	Gurrrrrl, I heard it!

  	BTW with some coupon stalking I was able to get a pair of YSL Tributes in black suede from BlueFly for only $350 so keep hope alive. (Well, if you're gifting yourself LOL) Another little site I found that I like is Farfetch.com b/c they give you access to international boutiques that sell YSL, CL, Dior, etc. Free shipping and returns + I find markdowns on stuff from this year - not huge, but it's a sale. And who doesn't want to get their shoes directly from Italy or France or some other fun place? Makes them more special. 
  	-stalk Folica.com sales for your GHD
  	-stalk the Clairisonic thread in Deals & Steals on tPF. I just got a Mia for around $76. Not the color I wanted, but I was more interested in $$$.


----------



## presstoblend (Nov 3, 2012)

Tanjola said:


> I really like the steamer. I could tell a difference in my hair the times that I used it. My hair felt softer and stayed moisturized a lot longer when I used it. I think I ill pull it out today and use it!!!


  	I'm jealous!!! Lol! No I'm not. Just gonna bide my time until someone gifts me or I may  just get it myself! Happy Steaming!


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 3, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> All I want is my 2 front teeth (hehehe) and 2 Classic Coach bags:
> 
> The Field Bag and The Classic Duffle - not the Legacy one.
> 
> ...


  	The Classic Coach bags are my favorites.  My Duffle is 27 years old and is the oldest handbag I have.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 3, 2012)

I can also get lost in stores like Bed Bath and Beyond, and The container Store.  I told my Mom last month that if ppl want to know what to get me gift certificates to  BBB, Nordies, MAC, and Sephora are awesome.  When I'm not dating anyone significant, I can't expect others to spend the type of money I'd spend.  SO I combine cash/gift cards to get what I want.


----------



## LAKESHA1908 (Nov 4, 2012)

HEALTH, HAPPINESS, WEALTH AND OH YEA MORE MAC ; )

  	I NEED TO STEP MY NARS GAME UP


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 4, 2012)

califabulous said:


> Beauty Blender
> Chanel Holiday lip bag
> Moroccanoil Ceramic Ionic round brush
> Pink Clarisonic
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 4, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Gurrrrrl, I heard it!
> 
> BTW with some coupon stalking I was able to get a pair of YSL Tributes in black suede from BlueFly for only $350 so keep hope alive. (Well, if you're gifting yourself LOL) Another little site I found that I like is Farfetch.com b/c they give you access to international boutiques that sell YSL, CL, Dior, etc. Free shipping and returns + I find markdowns on stuff from this year - not huge, but it's a sale. And who doesn't want to get their shoes directly from Italy or France or some other fun place? Makes them more special.
> -stalk Folica.com sales for your GHD
> -stalk the Clairisonic thread in Deals & Steals on tPF. I just got a Mia for around $76. Not the color I wanted, but I was more interested in $$$.


	I thought I was really good with coupons and bargain shopping. I need to step up my game!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I bought my MIA 2 at Ulta. I used a 20% off coupon and Ulta reward points to get it for only $60. I goy my daughter a leopard print Mia last month for her birthday and used more Ulta points to get it for $50. I now have another 20% off coupon and I'm tempted to upgrade to the new Aria if they had it.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 4, 2012)

Tanjola said:


> I have the original Mia and love it! I was so selfish with my Mia I didn't want  anyone to use it so I bought 2 more for my  husband and my daughter to keep them away from mine. Do you use the different speeds on yours? I'm trying to justify upgrading to the new one....lol.


  	I don't really change the speeds so much. I like it more for the timer. It beeps to let you know when to move on to the next section. I like not having to count and think about it. But if you're used to counting out the seconds and it doesn't bother you, I don't really see a need to upgrade. Unless of course you just want to or you want a different color.

	I wish Ulta sold the steamer. I would probably get it with the coupon.


----------



## califabulous (Nov 4, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Gurrrrrl, I heard it!
> 
> BTW with some coupon stalking I was able to get a pair of YSL Tributes in black suede from BlueFly for only $350 so keep hope alive. (Well, if you're gifting yourself LOL) Another little site I found that I like is Farfetch.com b/c they give you access to international boutiques that sell YSL, CL, Dior, etc. Free shipping and returns + I find markdowns on stuff from this year - not huge, but it's a sale. And who doesn't want to get their shoes directly from Italy or France or some other fun place? Makes them more special.
> -stalk Folica.com sales for your GHD
> -stalk the Clairisonic thread in Deals & Steals on tPF. I just got a Mia for around $76. Not the color I wanted, but I was more interested in $$$.








  I need you to teach me!  lol  thank you for the awesome tips..I need to save as much as possible so I can actually shop for my loved ones!!


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Nov 5, 2012)

My family never gets me makeup stuff, they don't understand my addiction lol but I would love:

  	-Beauty Blender
  	-Cyber Lipstick
  	-OCC Black Dahlia
  	-MAC gift card
  	-Sephora gift card

  	Thats really it, I plan on getting a IPad for myself for my birthday in Feb but I'm not too picky around the holiday just glad to go home to TX and enjoy a warm Christmas


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 5, 2012)

MAChostage said:


> The Classic Coach bags are my favorites.  My Duffle is 27 years old and is the oldest handbag I have.


  	MACHostage,

  	I love the Classic Coach too!
  	I have more classic ones than the "modern" print ones.
  	Don't like the print ones so much (I have only 1 - I think???)
  	I've been stalking the Coach site drooling @ classic ones.

  	I have several already:


 		Stewardess 	
 		City Bag 	
 		Earlier version of Patricia's Legacy (w/out zip across - my 1st Coach purchased in 1983 or 84!) 	
 		Knockoff Duffle Sac (always wanted the Bottle Green one!) 
 
  	Several other ones.

  	Love Coach - now if I could only score some coupons or a nice discount!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 5, 2012)

Fiberluver you know they're having a Coach Factory sale online today, right? The Outlet sales are by invite only I think so send me your email and I can send you an invitation.


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 5, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Fiberluver you know they're having a Coach Factory sale online today, right? The Outlet sales are by invite only I think so send me your email and I can send you an invitation.


  	MissTT

  	Thanks for the info.

  	Yes, I know the outlet site is having a sale. The Classic Coach are not @ Factory store. They are only avail @ regular Coach site and limited stores.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 5, 2012)

Aww, poops and ladders, sorry. I don't follow Coach much.


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 5, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Aww, poops and ladders, sorry. I don't follow Coach much.


  	Thanks for all the help!


----------



## sss215 (Nov 6, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> MACHostage,
> 
> I love the Classic Coach too!
> I have more classic ones than the "modern" print ones.
> ...


  	I just had a coupon that expired on Sunday.  I get them often.  I think its because the store has my address from previous purchases.  If you can pop into a store, see if you can get on their mailing list.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 6, 2012)

I just want my stuff back.  Someone broke into my house last night and stole my camera, laptop, tiffany jewelry, and externals.  THat's years of pics and info gone.  I was trying to resurrect my blog, that is 3 years worth of pics and reviews.  gone.  #justneededtovent.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 6, 2012)

OMG Prettypackages you must feel so violated. I'm so sorry this happened to you. Please stay safe. I know how scary this can be.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 6, 2012)

Prettypackages, I'm so sorry to hear the unfortunate news. Hopefully insurance can help you to replace your stolen objects at the very least.


----------



## kimbunney (Nov 6, 2012)

Ugh that's one thing that bugs my nerves people who want to take what someone else has, like work for your own like I do mine! You are in my prayers Prettypackages, they may have a few new items in their pocket but karma always lurks in the shadows.


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 6, 2012)

Prettypackages, so sorry to hear that.  Things will turn around and for the positive, hang in there.


----------



## hwdsprincess (Nov 6, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> I just want my stuff back.  Someone broke into my house last night and stole my camera, laptop, tiffany jewelry, and externals.  THat's years of pics and info gone.  I was trying to resurrect my blog, that is 3 years worth of pics and reviews.  gone.  #justneededtovent.


  Omg that terrible, karma is such a bitch I really hope they get there's soon, so sorry that had to happen to you were here for you be strong.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you ladies.  Thank goodness I wasn't at home. But it is scary, b/c someone had to have been watching me to know that I get home late.  Plus the street I'm on is not a busy street, and you don't really know it's over there until you come down that way. 
  	I don't have a lot of "fun" stuff in my house but what I have I love.  They can take my TV before my laptop and camera. Ya know? I even started taking these free online classes at coursera.org to see if I wanted to go back to school.
  	All day yesterday I kept wishing it was a dream. . They pushed through my patio door, and the first night I couldn't get it back on the track so I had to leave my house wide open.   I almost had a panic attack thinking about it. I still don't feel comfortable staying there.  Thank God for good friends.


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 7, 2012)

sss215 said:


> I just had a coupon that expired on Sunday.  I get them often.  I think its because the store has my address from previous purchases.  If you can pop into a store, see if you can get on their mailing list.


  	sss215,

  	I did just that yesterday!

  	One of the store's associates put me on their mailing list and will call me when the next coupon goes out.

  	Thanks for the info.

  	Prettypackages,

  	So sorry for your loss.
  	People are real ogres!


----------



## presstoblend (Nov 7, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> I just want my stuff back.  Someone broke into my house last night and stole my camera, laptop, tiffany jewelry, and externals.  THat's years of pics and info gone.  I was trying to resurrect my blog, that is 3 years worth of pics and reviews.  gone.  #justneededtovent.


  	OMG! I am so sorry to hear that!!! There are some effed up people, and I use that term looslely in this case, in this world. Geez


----------



## presstoblend (Nov 7, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> Ugh that's one thing that bugs my nerves people who want to take what someone else has, like work for your own like I do mine! You are in my prayers Prettypackages, they may have a few new items in their pocket but karma always lurks in the shadows.


  	Kimbunney I totally agree with you. My philosophy has always been that if someone steals eventually something 10 times greater will be taken from them.


----------



## presstoblend (Nov 7, 2012)

TXBeautyBaby said:


> My family never gets me makeup stuff, they don't understand my addiction lol but I would love:
> 
> -Beauty Blender
> -Cyber Lipstick
> -OCC Black Dahlia


  	TXBeautyBaby how do you like the OCC liptars?


----------



## presstoblend (Nov 7, 2012)

I just had a flashback moment! I can remember getting this Charles of the Ritz makeup set that had everything in it for Christmas. I know I'm dating myself because most of you have never heard of that line! Lol! But when I opened that big box and saw all those brushes, shadows, kohl pencils and lipsticks I went crazy. That was a good Christmas..teehee!


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Nov 7, 2012)

presstoblend said:


> TXBeautyBaby how do you like the OCC liptars?


	I've never tried them but this color looks amazing so I figured it'd be a good one to start with


----------



## Tanjola (Nov 7, 2012)

presstoblend said:


> Kimbunney I totally agree with you. My philosophy has always been that if someone steals eventually something 10 times greater will be taken from them.


    ITA Kimbunney


----------



## hwdsprincess (Nov 7, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> Thank you ladies.  Thank goodness I wasn't at home. But it is scary, b/c someone had to have been watching me to know that I get home late.  Plus the street I'm on is not a busy street, and you don't really know it's over there until you come down that way.
> I don't have a lot of "fun" stuff in my house but what I have I love.  They can take my TV before my laptop and camera. Ya know? I even started taking these free online classes at coursera.org to see if I wanted to go back to school.
> All day yesterday I kept wishing it was a dream. . They pushed through my patio door, and the first night I couldn't get it back on the track so I had to leave my house wide open.   I almost had a panic attack thinking about it. I still don't feel comfortable staying there.  Thank God for good friends.


  	yes it def it was a good thing you weren't home, material things can be replaced but i def know it sucks to get like things taken that have meaning like your pics, and stuff. I send you a big feel better hug.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 7, 2012)

TXBeautyBaby said:


> I've never tried them but this color looks amazing so I figured it'd be a good one to start with


	Lip Tars are wonderful! I'm definitely a fan. They require what I consider to be extra work since I need to use a lip brush to apply them, but I still love them. They're not sticky and the colors are vibrant. They feel comfortable on my lips and the peppermint oil in them doesn't bother me. I like to wear them alone and to also use them as bases for lipsticks to make the color last even longer. It's mentioned everywhere that you need the tiniest amount and it's very true. One tube should last you forever.


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 8, 2012)

I wasn't tickled with the lip tar I purchased.
  	Didn't like the way it felt on my lips.
  	Returned it to Sephora.
  	I do like the Lancome Mat and Hourglass Liquid lipsticks, though.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 8, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> I wasn't tickled with the lip tar I purchased.
> Didn't like the way it felt on my lips.
> Returned it to Sephora.
> I do like the Lancome Mat and Hourglass Liquid lipsticks, though.


	That's too bad about the Lip Tar. I haven't tried those Lancome products. At least those work better for you.


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 9, 2012)

^Yup!

  	The Hourglass Liquid Lipstick is da bomb!
  	It will be going into heavy rotation next week!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 12, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> OK, I think I have my list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I gifted myself the Anthropologie dress. That's one thing off my list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<--- the cabbage patch


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 12, 2012)

I ordered the chanel frisson np yesterday I have to pick it up they had it at Stanford mall...it's so pretty and I don't have anything like it! I also ordered Sky line from chanel.com . getting these packages make it feel like Christmas all week (month)!!


----------



## lenchen (Nov 13, 2012)

My Christmas Wishlist

  	*  Rosetta Stone (French) level 4,5
  	* Chanel Coco Noir Perfume
  	* Gerlain new perfume
  	* A gift card to MAC
  	* Hakuhoudo Brushes I have 8 brushes to get and I'm good to go.-They are worth every penny! I prefer their power brushes than the MAC ones
  	* The "Beaumont" boot from DUO Boots
  	* Swiss Legend Black ceramic watch
  	* Another clarisonic Pro in grey( I hate the stains from the white pro I own..)

  	** Chanel classic flap vintage-I'm gifting myself this one using my tax return*


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 14, 2012)

what is tpf? 


MissTT said:


> Gurrrrrl, I heard it!
> 
> BTW with some coupon stalking I was able to get a pair of YSL Tributes in black suede from BlueFly for only $350 so keep hope alive. (Well, if you're gifting yourself LOL) Another little site I found that I like is Farfetch.com b/c they give you access to international boutiques that sell YSL, CL, Dior, etc. Free shipping and returns + I find markdowns on stuff from this year - not huge, but it's a sale. And who doesn't want to get their shoes directly from Italy or France or some other fun place? Makes them more special.
> -stalk Folica.com sales for your GHD
> -stalk the Clairisonic thread in Deals & Steals on tPF. I just got a Mia for around $76. Not the color I wanted, but I was more interested in $$$.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 14, 2012)

I am just putting this out there just in case any of you speak to my husband.  On  my makeup wish list is the Makeup Forever Be Your Own Artist Makeup Table.  It is has all of the founders favorite items from the line.  It is some crazy price so I know it is just a dream.  Dreams do come true, right? Lol


----------



## MissTT (Nov 14, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> what is tpf?


  	the Purse Forum


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 14, 2012)

I thought so.  Thank you!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Nov 14, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I've been natural for 12 years now, I think. Lol, long before it became a journey or movement. It wasn't anything groundbreaking. Relaxers were just damaging my hair at the time and I got tired and frustrated with the whole process, so I just stopped getting them. I guess I unknowingly transitioned. There was no info back then like there is now. I love YouTube. Even though I've been natural for years, I didn't really know what I was doing with my hair until only a couple of years ago. Ironically, I kept my daughter's hair natural since birth.
> I thought about getting the Huetiful Hair Steamer, but I honestly think it will end up as a gadget I won't really use. I'm also very lazy with my hair. I don't like a bunch of extra steps or a fussy process. I've had my eye on this super fast hair dryer for quite some time now. It's costs a lot more than the steamer, but it's more multipurpose. I want it for when I roller set/twist/style my hair, and I will also use it for deep conditioning.


  	Wow 12 years! I've only been natural for a year. I don't wear it out though still waiting till I get the desired length.


----------



## ainelson86 (Nov 14, 2012)

WOW! 12 years is an accomplishment @ Cartoon Chic! I just made it 1 year post relaxer last weekend. Its getting harder and harder to blend the 2 textures, but I love the thickness. My hair has never been this thick (That I can remember)


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 14, 2012)

ainelson86 said:


> WOW! 12 years is an accomplishment @ Cartoon Chic! I just made it 1 year post relaxer last weekend. Its getting harder and harder to blend the 2 textures, but I love the thickness. My hair has never been this thick (That I can remember)


	Thanks! I should have hair dragging on the ground behind me after all of that time, but I don't. I wasn't as knowledgeable back then as I am now. I didn't know what I was doing until 2 years ago. The thing that single-handedly made the life altering difference in my hair is ---> WATER! I don't know about you all, but I was raised to avoid water at all costs with my hair unless I was washing it. My hair was always under-moisturized as a result, and that led to drying, split ends and breakage. My length would barely make it past my collar bone as a natural and my ends would be scraggly. Then 2 years ago I started moisturizing with water and sealing with oil on a regular bases. Sealing with oil made the second biggest difference to my hair.

  	I've slacked off in the last year, so there hasn't been any significant progress. I'm going to become more dedicated again. Maybe I should add the steamer to my list after all.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 15, 2012)

You must share your moisturizing technique, CartoonChic. Or we should start a new thread. LOL


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 15, 2012)

MissTT said:


> You must share your moisturizing technique, CartoonChic. Or we should start a new thread. LOL


	I wish my technique was more glamorous, but it's really, really basic. I just fill a spray bottle with water, spray it over my hair to dampen, apply a pH balanced leave-in conditioner, then apply oil to seal in all of the moisture. I don't like a lot of fuss or muss. I need things to be as simple and easy as possible. Maybe we should start a new thread. Didn't mean to hijack this one with hair talk, presstoblend!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 15, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I wish my technique was more glamorous, but it's really, really basic. I just fill a spray bottle with water, spray it over my hair to dampen, apply a pH balanced leave-in conditioner, then apply oil to seal in all of the moisture. I don't like a lot of fuss or muss. I need things to be as simple and easy as possible. Maybe we should start a new thread. Didn't mean to hijack this one with hair talk, presstoblend!


  I would love a hair thread!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 15, 2012)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> I would love a hair thread!


	OK, what should we call the thread? I don't know if it should be natural hair focused or not. I think good hair techniques will work on both natural and relaxed hair.


----------



## ainelson86 (Nov 15, 2012)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> I would love a hair thread!


  	A hair thread would be AWESOME! Cuz lord knows I need some help with this stuff on my head lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 15, 2012)

I started a new thread here: http://www.specktra.net/t/181664/woc-the-hair-thread. I just called it The Hair Thread because I was drawing a blank on the name. I can change it to something else later.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 16, 2012)

*Those who wanted to pick up a Clairisonic - this is a great deal:*

*EARLY BLACK FRIDAY SALE

	On 11/16, take 30% off in every department with coupon code: PRE-BLKFRI

	Plus, all customers who place an order between now and Thanksgiving will be automatically entered to win the NEW Clarisonic Aria!*

*http://www.askderm.com/default.asp?T=EMH111208*


----------



## shimmercoconut (Nov 16, 2012)

ipad mini, chanel notorious


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Nov 18, 2012)

The only thing I really want is a new laptop/notebook  Makeup wise: maybe ysl spellbinding violet or chanel l'impatiente. I've been getting a lot lately, gift wise everyday has been Christmas for me!


----------



## glammy girl (Nov 18, 2012)

My hair was in desperate need of some serious tlc and my Christmas wish was to get products to fix that so I finally picked up some MoroccanOil products last week.... I couldn't be happier, it's helped with my dryness and heat damage and made my tangles disappear


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 18, 2012)

I said health and happiness oh yes and...

  	Part of this collection !

http://www.leboudoirdevesper.fr/article-dashing-holidays-kiko-du-neuf-et-du-vieux-112275118.html

  	SOURCE : leboudoirdevesper


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 24, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> OK, I think I have my list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I went to the Taste Temptation Black Friday preview, so that's another thing off my list. Hmm, I may end up gifting myself a third of this list when all is said and done.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 10, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> OK, I think I have my list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	More things off my list. I picked up Lilium, Frenzy and Frisson with a 15% off coupon at Saks.com. But Mimosa is a real gift. A lovely Specktrette is sending it to me!


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 10, 2012)

Ooh, I'm glad you got Lilium. It's my second favorite Chanel quad. I love Prelude, also.   I have Louise Young brushes on my X-mas list. I'm thinking of pulling the trigger now, but I might wait another week or so. I'm also thinking of those Clinique chubby pencils. They have new, opaque ones and there's a coral that's just my style. That's really it for me as far as beauty products. Oh, there's a MUFE powder foundation on the Sephora site that's not in stock yet. I check everyday to see if it's available. Getting impatient over here. :nono:


----------



## MissTT (Dec 10, 2012)

Cartoon how is your green Anthro dress working out? I was able to pick it up on popback Friday, but I'm afraid an XS will be too small for my curves.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 10, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> I have Louise Young brushes on my X-mas list. I'm thinking of pulling the trigger now, but I might wait another week or so. I'm also thinking of those Clinique chubby pencils. They have new, opaque ones and there's a coral that's just my style. That's really it for me as far as beauty products. Oh, there's a MUFE powder foundation on the Sephora site that's not in stock yet. I check everyday to see if it's available. Getting impatient over here.


	Prelude is next on my list. I was so tempted to add it to my order, but I was trying to stick to some sort of budget. Adding Prelude to my cart would've destroyed it. I'm hoping another discount or special will roll along later.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 10, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Cartoon how is your green Anthro dress working out? I was able to pick it up on popback Friday, but I'm afraid an XS will be too small for my curves.


	I love the dress. I felt very first lady-esque when I tried it on. I went with my usual S and it fits great. Need to find a reason to wear it, or maybe I should just put it on without thinking. I'm normally sporting jeans, so dresses automatically make me feel dressed up. I feel like I need a reason to wear a dress. What's popback Friday?

  	I went to the website since I haven't visited it since Black Friday. The Sinopia maxi dress is now only $49.95. I can't do another price adjustment for it and it's already past the time period for me to do one anyway. I'm still very happy with the deal I got for it, but $50 would be an even better deal. I'm patiently waiting for the necklace I want to go on sale. But now I kind of wished I didn't go to the website because I see a few other items I want are now on sale. I need to show more restraint. Do you have your eye on anything else?


----------



## VampyCouture (Dec 10, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> I have Louise Young brushes on my X-mas list. I'm thinking of pulling the trigger now, but I might wait another week or so. I'm also thinking of those Clinique chubby pencils. They have new, opaque ones and there's a coral that's just my style. That's really it for me as far as beauty products. Oh, there's a MUFE powder foundation on the Sephora site that's not in stock yet. I check everyday to see if it's available. Getting impatient over here.


  	Shontay, you peaked my interest. Is this it? http://www.sephora.com/pro-finish-multi-use-powder-foundation-P377189?skuId=1479542

  	I want it too! MUFE is my favorite brand  I don't think I've ever applied a powder foundation wet except baked eyeshadows and some baked blushes. I heard you can with MSFN natural for a nice coverage. What brush would you use to apply this wet?


----------



## MissTT (Dec 10, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> I have Louise Young brushes on my X-mas list. I'm thinking of pulling the trigger now, but I might wait another week or so. I'm also thinking of those Clinique chubby pencils. They have new, opaque ones and there's a coral that's just my style. That's really it for me as far as beauty products. Oh, there's a MUFE powder foundation on the Sephora site that's not in stock yet. I check everyday to see if it's available. Getting impatient over here.


  	What's the deal with Louise Young brushes, Shontay? Spill!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 10, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Oh no! It's the worst feeling when you're just out of the price adjustment window or you were eligible for two close together. Gotta shrug it off though. No way you would have gotten that dress trying to wait for it to get down to $50. The Calla Asymmetric Dress popped back into stock on Friday. Sorry my grammar was confusing. Popbacks happen any day at any time. Essentially it's a restock. I thought you wore an XS like me? Maybe we're just built differently. I did pick up the Morning Birds Sweatercoat and the Beaucaire Cardigan during the sweater promo over the weekend and purchased two belts, the Chrysanthemum Tea Dress and the Dimensional Petals Cardi the week before. The Moto Cardi, a hoodie, and probably something else the week before that. LOL I get packages nearly every day.


  	You're right, I probably would've missed out on the dress completely had I waited. I normally wear a S. I have to get XS if the cut runs larger. You got a great haul.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 10, 2012)

VampyCouture said:


> Shontay, you peaked my interest. Is this it? http://www.sephora.com/pro-finish-multi-use-powder-foundation-P377189?skuId=1479542  I want it too! MUFE is my favorite brand  I don't think I've ever applied a powder foundation wet except baked eyeshadows and some baked blushes. I heard you can with MSFN natural for a nice coverage. What brush would you use to apply this wet?


  Yup, that's it! MUFE is my favorite brand, too. I have their Duo Mat foundation (which I love), but I've never applied a powder foundation wet. I always use my Real Techniques buffing brush. It's my favorite for any kind of foundation. That or the expert face brush.   





MissTT said:


> Oh no! It's the worst feeling when you're just out of the price adjustment window or you were eligible for two close together. Gotta shrug it off though. No way you would have gotten that dress trying to wait for it to get down to $50. The Calla Asymmetric Dress popped back into stock on Friday. Sorry my grammar was confusing. Popbacks happen any day at any time. Essentially it's a restock. I thought you wore an XS like me? Maybe we're just built differently. I did pick up the Morning Birds Sweatercoat and the Beaucaire Cardigan during the sweater promo over the weekend and purchased two belts, the Chrysanthemum Tea Dress and the Dimensional Petals Cardi the week before. The Moto Cardi, a hoodie, and probably something else the week before that. LOL I get packages nearly every day.  What's the deal with Louise Young brushes, Shontay? Spill! :whip:


  :lol: I have the one blending brush and I really like it. It's nice and soft and looks expensive. It provides precision which the Mac 217 doesn't (at least not for me). I have small lid space and a ton of space between the crease and brow, so I like to 'lift' the crease by applying the crease color above the actual crease of my eye. The LY brush allows me to really get the color there the way I want.


----------



## VampyCouture (Dec 11, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> I have the one blending brush and I really like it. It's nice and soft and looks expensive. It provides precision which the Mac 217 doesn't (at least not for me). I have small lid space and a ton of space between the crease and brow, so I like to 'lift' the crease by applying the crease color above the actual crease of my eye. The LY brush allows me to really get the color there the way I want.


  	Thanks! I have the Real Technique core face collection, but I haven't used the buffing brush as foundation. Mostly to apply highlighter and blush. I will have to check that technique out  I can't wait for this powder to be released. It's definitely going in my stash .


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> OK, I think I have my list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	The holidays are over, but I wanted to update my list. Thanks again Specktra polish fairy for Mimosa! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm planning to treat myself to at least one Hakuhodo Vermilion brush this year. I didn't get the MAC brushes listed, but I did pick up the 205, the new LE 287, and scored the 136 at a CCO. I think that's a great trade off. I'm buying Prelude soon and I'm still waiting for the Anthropologie necklace to go on sale. I've also decided to get myself those Jeffrey Campbell boots as a splurge for myself when my birthday rolls around. That's the only way I know I'll get them. Lol! The purple leather bag would still be nice to have, but my lemming for getting one has faded greatly.

  	I've made a resolution over in the Hair thread to take better care of my hair. That means the Pibbs dryer is a priority. I may end up getting it as my birthday splurge if I'm not able to purchase it sooner.
  	And last but certainly not least, I'm working to make the wad of cash a reality in the form of a new job. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I hope all of you were able to get what you wanted over the holidays.


----------



## lenchen (Jan 18, 2013)

As you mention Hakuhodo, I need to buy the remaining ones in my cart, my beaumont boots from duo, and a new clarisonic pro brush in grey my white one is horribly stained! I also bought 2 clear cubes for all of my make-up.


----------

